# RS232 Schnittstelle auslesen bzw. überwachen!



## Manuelh (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo
Ich hab mir ein Programm geschrieben das daten an die RS232 Schnittstelle sendet und auch empfängt. Hatte vorher ein gekauftes Programm das aber nicht richtig funktionierte! Ich weis aber jetzt nicht welche Befehle das alte Programm gesendet hat! Gibt es da irgendwas womit ich die schnittstelle überwachen kann welche Bits und datensätze da durchgehen ? Oder gleich irgendwas Hardwaremäßiges das man dazwischenschaltet?

Danke!
Gruß


----------



## Shakie (24. Februar 2005)

Wenn du zwei Schnittstellen an deinem Pc hast, kannst du sie ja einfach "kurzschließen" und mit dem alten Programm die Daten an die eine Schnittstelle senden, mit einem neuen Programm öffnest du die andere Schnittstelle und lässt dir die Daten anzeigen.
Aber Vorsicht, du brauchst ein Kabel, bei dem die Anschlüsse einmal vertauscht werden, damit du von Schnittstelle zu Schnittstelle gehen kannst.


----------

